# I need serious help.



## electra (Sep 19, 2009)

Serious serious help.
(I apologize if this is the wrong/inappropriate place for this sort of thread.)

I don't think I have severe acne, or even moderate acne.
If I do get bumps, it's usually during my period.

As far as I now, my skin is oily and sensitive.
I don't think my skin is...EXTREME, but I don't feel good looking at it.
It just doesn't feel or look good. I'm afraid of using things like masks and scrubs that may irritate me and I am sick and tired of trying all kinds of skincare products when they don't work (I wish more of them would give free samples.)

It's been driving me absolutely crazy, causing me depression, crying, anger, all that good stuff.

Would someone be nice enough to take a look at these photos I've taken of my skin, to see if they've had anything similar? I have been to see a dermatologist but she was zero help (which left me feeling horrible.) The fact that I'm even posting here shows how very desperate I am. I am not able to visit a doctor right now, what with the economy and everything, but I fear that another doctor would just let me down again. I appreciate anyone who takes the time to look at these.

Login to a private Photobucket.com album
Please use this password to access the photos - PW: primrose
If the link doesn't work, please let me know.


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 19, 2009)

i think you have a mild version of what i have and even i don't know what it is! i get loads of these bumps on my forehead. we have a thred going titled little flesh coloured bumps. or something like that!

i have found that using a microdermabration kit and a peeling mask keeps these at bay. and when i have a major breakout of them i use quinoderm cream which gets them down in like a day.

they're not out and out spots... i think they're clogged pores or something.


----------



## purple_pumpkin (Sep 19, 2009)

It's something similar to what i had.
I have oily and sensitive skin too, but my face cleared up after i changed my shampoo and face cleaning stuf...
Now i use garniers face packs - the one on the left (scrub) is awesome, but the cream (on the right) is grose -for me... >>> http://www.gimme.co.nz/files/users/G...4a11fd0b6f.jpg
and the whole blue colection >>> https://www.echemist.co.uk/ProductMedia/1811576095.Jpeg

And i don't have any problems with that for over 7months


----------



## electra (Sep 19, 2009)

Thanks.

I'm not sure what's going on. 

I would love to go to a doctor and have them properly diagnose me, but I feel it might be a waste. At the time I couldn't even wash my face because it reacted badly to all kinds of normal cleansers (for oily or for sensitive. I can't choose between them.)

I think it's partly blotchiness, partly clogged pores/huge pores, and partly mild acne. I have this weird rash mask thing going on. As you might be able to see in the photos, the area around my eyes are normal and smooth, while the rest of my face is raised and rashy. It's very uncomfortable sometimes. I keep thinking I need microdermabrasion but...I don't know.


----------



## gildedangel (Sep 19, 2009)

Honestly if what the ladies above suggested doesn't work, go see another dermo. I have had a lot of bad experiences with dermos who stink at acne-related condidtions. I went through gobs before I found one that I liked.


----------



## electra (Sep 19, 2009)

*gildedangel* 

I'm sorry you had to go through so many. Must've been so frustrating. 
The last one I had told me to use Retin-A even though I had used it twice before and I told her that it only irritated me. Against my better judgement I started using it again....once again it ate my face.

So the fact that I told her that just made it worse.
But I guess the biggest thing I want any doctor to do is listen to me and examine me thoroughly. 

Thanks for the response.


----------



## MizzVivaGlam (Sep 19, 2009)

I really love Beyond Belief products(the vitamin c line is my fave) from Sally Beauty Supply. I have sensitive skin and they don't break me out and their keeping my skin really clear! I suggest getting a good cleanser,witch hazel toner, and a moisturizer. Exfoilate everytime you wash ur face,use ur toner, then moisturize, and try not to wear any foundation until your face clears up. Get a spot treatment also and apply it everynight before bed.


----------



## electra (Sep 20, 2009)

*MizzVivaGlam*

I'll look into it.
But I thought over exfoliation would be bad for someone with sensitive skin.
It's not like a regular cleanser.
I usually do it just once a week, so that my face doesn't develop or rash or something from all the roughness.

But I've never tried doing it two days, three days in a row.


----------



## ashk36 (Sep 29, 2009)

I definitely wouldn't suggest exfoliating more than a couple times a week! Some people can get away with that, but for most of us it's only going to make your skin worse. The latest Cosmo has an article on the little things that make your skin go crazy, and over-exfoliating was one of those. I understand you may be self-conscious of your skin, but honestly, I WISH my skin looked that great without makeup. I have super fair skin, and any little pimple I have leaves a red mark for at least a month or two. I can't go anywhere without at least concealer on those spots. So hey, there is at least one person right here who would kill to have skin that looks as nice as yours!!!


----------



## Almond_Eyed (Oct 5, 2009)

Have you considered birth control pills? I have sensitive skin and eczema, and I used to have acne and oily skin as a teenager. Since I've been taking Yasmin my skin and PMS has gotten a lot better. No more oily skin, I get the occasional hormonal breakout around my period but not nearly as bad as before, and my cramps don't cripple me anymore!

The link won't let me see your pictures, but I used to get small bumps and dry skin on my face as well. I usually get dry, cracked, and itchy skin from eczema so my doctor prescribed me some steroid cream which helps a lot. I break out for no reason every now and then, but I've learned to do certain things like avoid liquid soap or detergents and keeping moisturizer handy.

Until you pinpoint what's causing the bumps, be gentle with your skin:

Only wash your face once or twice a day at most. If your skin gets oily, just dab it with a tissue between washes. 
Use warm water because hot water will dry out your skin and cause your skin to produce more oil. 
Use a gentle cleanser like Cetaphil or SpectroGel, acne-specific cleansers or topical creams get rid of the skin's natural oil barrier, leading to dry and irritated skin. 
Use a light moisturizer with SPF even if you get oily skin. I use Aveeno Ultra-Calming Moisturizer with SPF 15, it absorbs into the skin really quick and no greasy feeling. 
Don't cover up your skin with concealer or makeup, use a mineral makeup powder instead if you really want some coverage. 
<3


----------

